# Starting external PCMCIA Devices



## kesnw (14. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf meinem Toshiba Tecra 540CDT (ich weiß, schon etwas älter..)Notebook Linux 8.2 installieren. Allerdings bleibt die Installation entweder bei "Activating external PCMCIA Devices" bzw. "Starting external PCMCIA Devices" hängen. Am Laptop blinkt dann das Caps Lock Symbol und es passiert überhaupt nichts mehr.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

KAI


----------



## Bernd_K (26. September 2003)

Hab das selbe Problem mit meinem Gericom Masterpiece!

Kein Linux will mein PCMCIA


----------

